# Official Tough Enough Discussion Thread 4/25



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tough Enough>Golden Era, New Generation Era, Attitude Era, Ruthless Aggression Era and PG era combined.

Skidmarks>Hogan, Austin Rock, Triple H and Cena.

And these my fellow forum members are as we know FACTS.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Tough Enough>Golden Era, New Generation Era, Attitude Era, Ruthless Aggression Era and PG era combined.
> 
> Skidmarks>Hogan, Austin Rock, Triple H and Cena.
> 
> And these my fellow forum members are as we know FACTS.


Can, i get an AMEN ?!

And Bret 'The Hitman' Hart FTW !!!!


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to guess Austin's shocking announcement is a double elimination. Just because.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Definitely a double elimination.

Call me crazy but I see Jeremiah going home this week. Christina Crawford to go please.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The shocking announcement will probably be that someone is coming back to take Michelle's place. Maybe Matt. Or that girl who got eliminated.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Definitely a double elimination.
> 
> Call me crazy but I see Jeremiah going home this week. *Christina Crawford* to go please.


Who ?

Ahh that bitch. Shes the woman version of Mickeal or Michael, whatever.Show nothing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait! Hitman!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Tough Enough>Golden Era, New Generation Era, Attitude Era, Ruthless Aggression Era and PG era combined.
> 
> Skidmarks>Hogan, Austin Rock, Triple H and Cena.
> 
> And these my fellow forum members are as we know FACTS.


Truer words have never been spoken.

I'm really looking forward to tonight's show. I love TE! Not to excited about Bret but he'll only be there for like 5 mins so it doesn't really matter. I wonder what the big surprise is though. Double elimination? Somebody getting brought back?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Bret Hart and The Rock might be the last two visiting. I wanted to see HHH and Orton own these kids.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The editing of these shows puts the spotlight on some a lot more than others. Guys like Andy (I think that's his name? Sums up my point) get pretty much no TV time which Eric gets loads. 

Might just be an excuse to say "they've shown nothing" on elimination.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually both times that the trainers have said "He/She has showed nothing" they have been right. The Jersey douchebag was shit and Matt Cross let his chance slip.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Looks like Bret Hart and The Rock might be the last two visiting. I wanted to see HHH and Orton own these kids.


Agreed. I would love for Trips to go on there and give another scary ass speech like he did last time lol. I'm also dying for Vince to stroll down there while they are training and make them all shit a brick. Would be awesome.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Agreed. I would love for Trips to go on there and give another scary ass speech like he did last time lol. I'm also dying for Vince to stroll down there while they are training and make them all shit a brick. Would be awesome.


Have Vince McMahon fire one of the contestants on the spot would be epic.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight. 

Any thoughts on toothless aggression Jeremiah? He's my favourite this season.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeremiah is good. I don't understand all the saliva when he was running last week though.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Usually these shocking announcements on reality shows have to do with eliminations, so I'm guessing either double elimination or no one gets eliminated at all, since last week 2 people went home with Michelle quitting.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Have Vince McMahon fire one of the contestants on the spot would be epic.


EPIC. I just want him to walk through the doors so we can see their reactions lol.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Jeremiah is good. I don't understand all the saliva when he was running last week though.


does having false teeth stimulate salivation?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Less than one hour.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Unsexed said:


> does having false teeth stimulate salivation?


I asked myself the same question but he wasn't wearing his teeth. :shocked:


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope Rima survives, however unlikely. She's spicy.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone have a link where I can watch this?


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got Stone Roll'd...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Helldarado said:


> I just got Stone Roll'd...


You too :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I asked myself the same question but he wasn't wearing his teeth. :shocked:


Does not having false teeth when you should have them make you drool? Someone, get an old person in this thread. Stat.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fear the skidmarks promo skills bitches!!! :gun:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

5 more minutes till the greatest superstar of all time...SKIDMARKS


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I expect great things from Skidmarks tonight.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Anyone have a link where I can watch this?


Sent ya a PM.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

my predict= christina crawford to be in the bottom 3 tonight,not sure about the 2 others.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's do this!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Promo Duel lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

urgh, that emu-headed fool..owned by skidmarks!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks survived, yay!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Skidmarks is invincible.


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone send me a link 

ta much


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AJ needs to stop looking like John Pollock :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

tsk tsk tumble-weed ...don't doubt the skid!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Skidmarks and Miss USA getting buddy buddy


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rima wants Skidmarks.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

He had a marketable look!? He was the most generic looking person possible


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

My stream is only showing UK stuff so no tough enough for me tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My disdain for Miss USA is really getting intense.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We're watching the GENESIS OF SKIDMARKS right now.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Luke is gonna win. fo sho.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What the camera didn't show you

Skidmarks completely destroys Rimah's ass.

Look out Charlie Sheen, cause Skidmarks is now the one who's WINNING.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Beelzebubs said:


> My stream is only showing UK stuff so no tough enough for me tonight


PM'd you, dude.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

awesome bill lol


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Rima's got dat ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder how much of a boner bill gets wrestling 1v1 on her


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> My stream is only showing UK stuff so no tough enough for me tonight


Check your usercp.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*IS SHE RETARDED?* She deliberately rolled right into the damn thing every time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bill's gonna murder Rima by the end of the show!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god as much as i want rima to do good, she fuckin sucks.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

There's no crying in wrestling.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dear lord it was only bumps...sheez


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

wildx213 said:


> There's no crying in wrestling.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww Rima come to my house I'll cheer you up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lol. It's only her who keeps on bringing up quitting.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Fackin' Rima!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the worm FTW! LOL


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:yum: Rima


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the hell. Edge stuff ripping off Old Spice ads? Oh and Thor sucks by the way went to watch it today  Not used to American adverts.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=57413

Fucking Austin :lmao


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Rima sucks...and she can not wrestle either haha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HITMAN!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol brett hart a good story teller?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Bret just said the dreaded W word, but it was edited out.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Serious professional"

Guy fuckin' thinks he's El Dandy...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Now, that's respect right there!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> lol brett hart a good story teller?


In a match, unquestionably.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VRsick said:


> lol brett hart a good story teller?


In the ring, there were few better than Bret.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

BRET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Great speech by Brett Hart.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

damn, that is harder than it looks


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eric go bye bye.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Rima needs another "one on one"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha, the difference between Trish and Bill's coaching is pretty stark.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Agility? Eric is definitely is going home.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess its rimas time to go.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can Bill Demott even do this?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Luke tearing shit up again.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

mr.MMA LOL


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Can Bill Demott even do this?


Just cause he's fat doesn't mean he's not athletic. He still moves pretty well for his age.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeremiah is really impressing me too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jeremiah just continues to impress.

Eric continues to piss me off :no:


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Just cause he's fat doesn't mean he's not athletic. He still moves pretty well for his age.


I'm just wondering lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke is such a dick, but it's quality television.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Can Bill Demott even do this?


Probably not, but none of the contestants carry as much weight as he does.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Can Bill Demott even do this?


I don't think Austin ever could, either!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not watching, but the idea of a "roller blade obstacle course" doesn't really sound like its in Eric's wheelhouse. Just saying.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wolfpack sign from Luke and Jerimiah


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ray Charles could have seen that one coming :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Still hate drafts right before a PPV. It's preposterous. Hoping Smackdown drafts a better writer.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Eric you know he's going home tonight  I think even though his conditioning sucks he just stands out to me.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

I hate Luke with a fucking passion. Douchebag face, douchebag personality = fist in fucking face.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeremiah impressed alot


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

caught a glimpse of sting in that draf commercial


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol at people saying "can Bill or Austin even do this?"

They've DONE this shit. They've paid their dues. Retards.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

luke, martin and riggs to avoid the bottom 3. they looked good there


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

i really hate jermiah.....


luke is good though


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

"The Tauntician" said:


> I hate Luke with a fucking passion. Douchebag face, douchebag personality = fist in fucking face.


Sounds like he's got some good heat from you. 

He can easily get over as a heel.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> Lol at people saying "can Bill or Austin even do this?"
> 
> They've DONE this shit. They've paid their dues. Retards.


This.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

In all honesty, that kind of conditioning seemed stupid since it really only comes into any kind of significant play if you're a high flyer. Otherwise, it's just nonsense.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still imagine The Striker marking out when an Aaron's commercial hits.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG Punk was the last person in the draft advert he is obviously being drafted...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

scrilla said:


> caught a glimpse of sting in that draf commercial


Dude...didn't you notice the Scorpion on the door to the Tough Enough gym? Pay attention.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> luke, *martin and riggs* to avoid the bottom 3. they looked good there


Made me think of Lethal Weapon there even though it's Murtaugh and Riggs


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I still imagine The Striker marking out when an Aaron's commercial hits.


You have no idea!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

-10 minutes.Bitching.8*D


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aw bless ya, Billy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

bitchin lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Made me think of Lethal Weapon there even though it's Murtaugh and Riggs


mel gibsons character is actually named martin riggs


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao did you see skidmarks face.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

"The Tauntician" said:


> In all honesty, that kind of conditioning seemed stupid since it really only comes into any kind of significant play if you're a high flyer. Otherwise, it's just nonsense.


They are holding the ropes to jump. Hell! Even Kane will make those kids look like chumps doing that.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nooooo eric's leaving


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't care for these NXT style goofy competitions.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

cute butt on the blondie


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking Skidmarks :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

nice ass shot


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm really developing a crush on Ivelisse.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> cute butt on the blondie


Indeed :shocked:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't care for these NXT style goofy competitions.


Where do you think NXT got the idea from?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> cute butt on the blondie


Skidmarks?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Gif Rima shaking her ass plz.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so that is what K.I.A is lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

roflmao eric


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Free Booze??? This is such a setup!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

get 'em drunk, Skids!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel like I'm watching the Jersey Shore or something now. I might need to wash off the shame later.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i thought miss usa werent allowed to act like whores.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

next scotty!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my rima...... :O


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince hates southern people...no way Jeremiah will win


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge 9.0, my man.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Skidmarks?


lol you know it!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is obvious they are going to get to drunk and be to hungover for the next competition. Dumb asses!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk...we've found your new 'disciple'.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Drunksies?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fox's sister acts so cute lol


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn, if the MMA and WWE don't work out, Jerimiah can always go into male stripping.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone here is straight edge? LOL


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> Punk...we've found your new 'disciple'.


:agree:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SOCOM 4 adverts making a big deal of teamwork. If only if I could access the Playstation Network.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VRsick said:


> i thought miss usa werent allowed to act like whores.


I thought Muslims weren't allowed to drink alcohol either, but she broke that stereotype, too!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Fox's sister acts so cute lol


I'd swap her for Alicia in a second

All 3 of the girls have value in this competition.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I need a gif of Ivelesse's ass.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> SOCOM 4 adverts making a big deal of teamwork. If only if I could access the Playstation Network.....


It's such a pain in the ass!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I actually like a lot of the contestants.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> SOCOM 4 adverts making a big deal of teamwork. If only if I could access the Playstation Network.....


it was me that hacked psn

shhh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

She is sloppy as hell. Please get rid of her.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fucking Rima. Skidmarks got screwed.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm marking for Martin. I didn't see him in the indies but he did put some tricks up.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The Reem is going home


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rima sucks


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Bye Rima.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rima sucks, but she will stay on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

See ya, Rima.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HAHAHA THAT BIG FUCKING OGRE WENT KOZLOV ON WATTS


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

How did Rima make it this far? She cant even take a bump correctly.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Eric needs to go bye-bye!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If you don't want to take some bumps but you like wrestling, have a personality, are good looking, be a valet or a writer or something. This is a company that expects people to bump a couple hundred times a year.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rima, Eric and AJ/Christina in the final three


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the women cant wrestle


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Why the fuck do they keep pairing Ryan with shitty women?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So because the women are screwing themselves over... the men get eliminated?

wtf is this


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

this andy looks like a guy vicne will fap over


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jeremiah is too green, he should go to FCW first, he won't win anyway


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heel Luke rules so much.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Martin is on fire.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke is so god damn awesome. What a smarmy bastard.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Andy is stepping up. The guy can move.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i like martin more than luke


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Luke Alex RIley's brother or something


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

come on marty!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Problem?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Just put them on separate brands. They won't get on each others shows and whatnot.

Wait...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke at times is pretty creep when he talks...kind of like a hynotist


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Wolf Pack is back! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swag said:


> Is Luke Alex RIley's brother or something


He's Bizarro Orton.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

wildx213 said:


> The Wolf Pack is back! Really looking forward to it.


Meh I don't know. It looks like it's gonna be the same as the first Hangover. Anytime a sequel is identical to its prequel it's usually crap.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol'd @ Jeremiah trying to do the kip up and then Martin showing him up. I like Martin a lot.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm starting to think that the top 5 will be Luke, Martin, Andy, Jerimiah, and somebody else.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Meh I don't know. It looks like it's gonna be the same as the first Hangover. Anytime a sequel is identical to its prequel it's usually crap.


I agree, it looks way too similar to the 1st! The only difference is they set it in Thailand, and Ed Helms has a face tattoo instead of a missing tooth.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Meh I don't know. It looks like it's gonna be the same as the first Hangover. Anytime a sequel is identical to its prequel it's usually crap.


Hey it worked for the shitty Saw movies that they keep making......


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't see any of the females going far. Rima is going home tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> I'm starting to think that the top 5 will be Luke, Martin, Andy, Jerimiah, and somebody else.


they'll probably keep a woman around, but I agree with you on those four


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill wants them to get naked


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Luke dicked the dog.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Luke is heeling out like crazy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ohhhh, luke is bitchy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Another amazing Luke moment... not shaking his hand. Best heel moment so far on this show.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Luke is awesome.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

creepy Vance Archer = Luke


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Luke's all mad!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luke :lmao

He's a dick. But you need these type of characters on a TV show.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Luke has potential to be a great heel.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Luke is going to be a heel in the WWE someday.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GREAT SCOT MARTY!

WAHOO!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Off topic, but less than a minute ago I finally got a lifetime membership. Aww yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a feeling Eric is going to be going home tonight. Consistently doing poorly in these training sessions.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Luke would make a good Heel.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Ivelesse really is hot... Rima caught my attention immediately, but Ivelesse has grown on me and is my favorite of the girls.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Martin is a good kid, but Luke has great personality


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

WTF They still hating on Skidmarks for?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Luke's arrogance will be his downfall.

Really is that hard to acknowledge the better man?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The black chick and Rima are out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Skidmarks wasn't bad at all this week!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

eliminate all the woman


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They want so bad to never get rid of Rima, but she's going to eventually force their hand.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Off topic, but less than a minute ago I finally got a lifetime membership. Aww yeah.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

"There's a 110 pound elephants in the room" :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

will there be an elimination? only 8 minutes left and they usually were a good 10 minutes


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Rima is pretty confident considering every episode to this point has detailed how not tough enough she is.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

"She's got heart."

I know that's killing Austin on the inside.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

like said up-thread, rima would be good as a non-wrestling valet,,,like a non-wrestling maryse...and that's it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reckon they may be two eliminations tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> will there be an elimination? only 8 minutes left and they usually were a good 10 minutes


Play time and talk time is over. Austin will get straight to the point.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

fuck tate and his chicken


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lukas confidence will coast him this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Off topic, but less than a minute ago I finally got a lifetime membership. Aww yeah.


Well good for you have some celebratory rep for that and the Dark Tower reference in your location


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rima should just offer stone cold the secks and she'll win.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


>












This is becoming a regular occurrence with you. :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Also I really like ANdy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I think they've gone as far as they can with Rima. 

I love how Bill's like, "It'd be easier for me to give you my top 5"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn, can't wait for UFC 129 next saturday! The commercial was epic!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobbers in the ring


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

If I had to put 5 safe right now
Luke, Jeremiah, Martin, Ivelisse, Andy


Eric, Rima are sure fire bottom 3's for me with Eric going home. He is just so unfit. Send him to FCW as he has the look give him the chance to get condition. Rima needs to stay, the show needs it she isn't going to win but the exposure is very useful

I'd say Christina and Ivellise are both doing ok so wouldn't ditch them.

AJ and Skidmarks haven't been good or bad today so I'd be surprised if they went


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no crazy Austin today...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh snap


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

woah


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Awwww poor sexy little Rima


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Halle-fucking-lujah


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

OOOO swerve

russo pic please


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank god, she is a drama queen and sucks in the ring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, eliminating Rima already!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Yeah, I think they've gone as far as they can with Rima.
> 
> I love how Bill's like, "It'd be easier for me to give you my top 5"


Well, I'd have to agree. As I said in my other post, the top four as far as I have seen Jerimiah, Martin, Luke, and Andy, which would leave 1 more person to be picked for the 5 depending on how they do.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

PHEW. Can't even take a bump on week 3 ?? she deserves to leave.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rima to PWG.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Striker said:


>


Appropriate yet again!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

you can't wrestle *clap clap clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"... but you want win Tough Enough"

Austin nails it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Halle-fucking-lujah


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BAH GAWD! RAW IN 3 MINUTES! 
Luke is totally trying to get into Rima's pants.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fuck that, I'm gonna miss Rima!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luke tryin get her number


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rima to Chikara


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Good that Rima's gone because I don't think she ever had a real chance.

Now if they'd stop giving Ryan the short-end of the stick we might could see some legitimate bottom 3s.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

she has a ball


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Obligatory ball in throat jokes now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> Rima to PWG.


Sounds good. Put her up against Joey Ryan or Human Tornado. They know how to treat women in the ring.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Obligatory ball in throat jokes now.


You can have my balls in your throat Rima.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rima


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Future Rat... I mean Diva, for sure.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the friendly Austin....motivational speaker


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rima can leave. Ivelesse showed that she got the ass. :agree:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Um. Wait. She proved she's not tough enough. Did she not pay attention?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Eh. Atleast she outlasted the douchebag Mikael.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

And now a tribute larger than Edge's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure Austin hit that. And I'm not taking about how he usually hits women.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If the WWE was smart, they'd still sign her. Torrie, Stacy, and Trish were all terrible when the 1st started, too.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I think when people are eliminated, Austin should give them a stunner instead.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel bad for Rima really. Unlike Ariane, she wants to be there and go through the pain but her body can't handle it. It was her time to go though.

Good show this week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't worry. Johnny Ace has the perfect spot for you.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fuck that, I'm gonna miss Rima!


Seconded. 


RIP


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Austin 3:16 says I just fucked Rima's ass!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HOLY FUCK MIDGET BASKETBALL BEST TV EVER


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy even Booker will give it to Skidmarks


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes! The Bookah-Man roughs up Skidmarks.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dwarf basketball team? Oh the mini me's are going to kick up some shit.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

And it looks like they continue to pick on Skidmarks next week. Is this supposed to be a running joke?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*MIDGETS!!!*


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

They need to give Rima a contract anyways. Who cares if she cant wrestle when about 90 percent of the WWE Divas cant wrestle either. 

Whatever happened to having some women in WWE just being valets. Why does every woman have to wrestle. Especially when most of them suck at it.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I would bring a Rima sign to a WWE event, but security would probably confiscate it. ; ;


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

SKIDMARKS WE COMING FO YOU .....!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck they found a whole team of hornswoggles and damn Rima was easily the main reason i was watching. 

i really don't want to watch some sausage fest of homoerotic reality show with dudes humping eachother.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Patt Patterson could show these boys a few things about wrestling.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty good episode. Glad Rima got sent home because she wasn't going to win it anyways, but maybe she can improve on her own.

Next week looks good, with Booker teaching Skidmarks a lesson lmao.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I think when people are eliminated, Austin should give them a stunner instead.


:lmao

That would be great! 

Come here give me hug Rima...STUNNER! Then have Skidmark chunk him beers and they celebrate over Rima laying shocked and "stunned" on the floor, lol.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Patt Patterson could show these boys a few things about wrestling.


I'm amazed he hasn't came on yet and awkwardly freaked out the guys.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, I don't see Luke lasting long even if he wins. His attitude (unless he is really working during this) doesn't seem to be good for a new addition to the WWE lockeroom. What they badly need is to start having longer skill sessions and less of these stupid "life lessons" that don't really have much to do with the business. Even Jericho has mocked that part of the show.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeremiah to win?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

And Eric lasts ANOTHER week!

Now, if he can just keep slipping by then he has a shot to win this thing.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i really don't want to watch some sausage fest of homoerotic reality show with dudes humping eachother.


Well, that is prowrestling in a nutshell...


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad that Andy got some camera time this week and that he actually did pretty good. I respect the guy's work ethic a lot and I think he can go far in the competition. Though something that came to mind was a short clip they showed during the first episode when they were doing a "what to expect" montage and they had Rima throwing some drink at Andy. Now that Rima's been eliminated, I guess this will never come to TV. I assume then that this incident took place within the first four weeks and they just decided not to show it? Unless the eliminated contestants visit again later. I'm still interested in seeing what caused this incident.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

The way they said Rima could still make it to the business makes it pretty clear that she got her contract already.
I think we can see her on Raw or SD within a few months after TE is over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why wasn't Booker T on the show tonight? Unless I missed something.

I couldn't see Rima lasting long on the show, she's been in the bottom 3 for like 3 straight weeks , while i liked her she just wasn't good enough right now.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

He was working Smackdown. 

Luke is a prick, he needs to be eliminated.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I thought Muslims weren't allowed to drink alcohol either, but she broke that stereotype, too!


She drinks and is a pageant queen, she's hardly a Muslim. 



scrilla said:


> i really don't want to watch some sausage fest of homoerotic reality show with dudes humping eachother.


Yep, you'd much rather prefer the scripted version.



Kabraxal said:


> Honestly, I don't see Luke lasting long even if he wins. His attitude (unless he is really working during this) doesn't seem to be good for a new addition to the WWE lockeroom. What they badly need is to start having longer skill sessions and less of these stupid "life lessons" that don't really have much to do with the business. Even Jericho has mocked that part of the show.


Luke is not all asshole. Last week he pretty much saved Ryan's ass with the advice he gave him. He didn't have to give Ryan that advice. He's just confident in his own ability and gets pissed when that ability overlooked.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyway, I really wasn't expecting them to ACTUALLY eliminate Rima this early. I thought they'd find any old excuse to keep her around simply cos of the mainstream attraction with her being Miss USA and all. Still, cutting her so decisively really does show *NO ONE* is safe on this show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Luke is the man. He just believes in that old saying that says nice guys finish last.

I like the kid and I hope he wins it all because quite frankly the kid has it. If he brings that attitude to TV he can definitely go far in WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually feel for Rima, to be honest.

It's clear her mind and heart is into it, but her physical body is obviously saying no. Maybe after a few years she'll pull off a Trish, but it sucks she had to go. Nonetheless, it was obvious she was going to get eliminated one way or another.

Best Miss USA ever.

As for Skidmarks... man... what a shame for this guy.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeremiah is money. He's a walking gimmick already.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Jeremiah is money. He's a walking gimmick already.


He's the new Trevor Murdoch.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I like Jeremiah a lot. The big over the top personality without being a dick does it for me. 

The final four is probably Luke, Jeremiah, Martin and Andy at this point. The edit hasn't been too kind to the girls/Skidmark/Eric and AJ has been so low key as compared to the rest.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rima sure likes to shake that ass. Is sad to see her go.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks Jeremiah could pull off a Tallahassee-like (Zombieland) gimmick? The Soft Hardman type? He could kick ass in the ring and have comical moments outside of it. I think he's born to be a face.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Samee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jeremiah could pull off a Tallahassee-like (Zombieland) gimmick? The Soft Hardman type? He could kick ass in the ring and have comical moments outside of it. I think he's born to be a face.


As soon as those teeth fell out I said to myself , even if this guy wins he will be stuck with a *******/hillbilly gimmick like Noble had . And in the end it will do him more harm than good . 

Id like to see him presented your way though


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Andy my man. Straight Edge, hell of a concentrated, SOB.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Samee said:


> Still, cutting her so decisively really does show *NO ONE* is safe on this show.


Unless you're named Eric.











Screw his size and everything, the guy lacks pretty much everything beside size (at this moment). And taken in mind that there's no way in hell he can win this while Luke, Martin and the SES guy are alive, what's the point of keeping him? If they want him that much to make it, cut him here, sign him to some development lg, like FCW or whatever, and give him time to develop. Or they need a guy they can yell at, or want the audience to smile at him while he shows that he's totally out of shape? He sure ain't gain the shape in next month or so (conditioning needs its time, and the other guys seem extremely fit), whats the point of keeping him.

btw. I love Tough Enough <3


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> He was working Smackdown.
> 
> Luke is a prick, he needs to be eliminated.


The "Pricks" normally makes it before the nice guys, Ask Hogan and HBK.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Love him or hate him Luke has this in the bag. That attitude and confidence is what will guarantee that he wins this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Either Luke or Martin needs to win, they're the two top candidates. Both are clean cut, have the look, the charisma, the attitude and the abilities. It's a tossup for me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bill was in such good mood toward the end he must have done a 6(1)9 in the private training with Rima.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad rima is gone. Eric will go next week. The blonde chick has huge potential and Jeremiah & Andy would make an awesome tag team 

I'm rooting for either Andy or Jeremiah to take the competition.

Can't wait to see Skids get the Batista treatment from Booker


----------



## TackleDropDown (Apr 26, 2011)

If Luke doesn't win, the show is a flop. I'm pretty sure it's a work and he's supposed to win, because he blows the rest of the competition out of the water. Such an easy competition.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Luke had it for Rima. He showed up in the middle of the night only to find her to get ready for her training section with Bill. What is Luke doing in Rima's room at 12 midnight? Not to mention when she left, he seemed to be kissing a lot of ass.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Any thoughts on Martin and Andy, and why do you guys think Booker will go crazy on Ryan next week?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryan probably took something Booker T said as a joke and Booker T went crazy on that n***a.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Im pulling for Jeremiah.
And I don't know why, but I wanna see Eric do well.


----------



## Pepsi>Coke (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeremiah and Luke are two guys that will be in the WWE someday.

Also, this show is better than the RAW and Smackdown product right now.

EDIT: And NXT/Whatever other crap WWE has these days


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

Some people really don't get it about Rima, she may be green as hell but that's not the problem. She just doesn't have an athletic bone in her body, Trish, Stacy and Torrie may have been green but they came from an athletic background. Rima will never be an athlete, no matter how much 'heart' she has.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm hoping Andy wins. He's creeping closer and closer to a level playing field with Luke and Jeremiah and I think it's because of his hard work and discipline. Him not drinking at the party said a lot about him imo.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

They should pair Rima as a manager with someone. She def has the charisma.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Sucks that Rima's gone.. she'll be back in WWE soon enough as a backstage interviewer


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Luke should join The Miz's douche stable.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Luke should join The Miz's douche stable.


Luke is just plain average. Alpha male my ass.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

No more fapping to Rima I guess


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Samee said:


> Anyway, I really wasn't expecting them to ACTUALLY eliminate Rima this early. I thought they'd find any old excuse to keep her around simply cos of the mainstream attraction with her being Miss USA and all. Still, cutting her so decisively really does show *NO ONE* is safe on this show.


I don't think they wanted to, but in the end they ran out of options. She was just that much worse than everyone else she had to be eliminated.


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

I hear Rima will be back anyway in some capacity. That's the rumour flitting about online anyway. 

Incidentally, it seems like each and every week Luke shows an amazing level of douchebaggery.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Rima deserve to be eliminate.

and next week probably Christina gt eliminated.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy just has the look for me he's imposing and looks beastly - I know there is going to be a time when they cut promos on the show and that will really expose what they can do.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

everything jerimiah says is totally awesome and hes just being himself.
luke and martin have better skills right now but i dont see either thing becoming interesting wrestliers.
jerimiah, however could potentially be great.

i dont think luke is as big an ass as people aer saying but being so cocky as to not shake martins hand is bullshit. you can blatently see he is the type that thinks he doesnt have to learn anything.. we dont need any more of those weve already got plenty of mediocre guys in wwe. martin is a nice guy and respect to him for being this skilled, i just dont see any spark there.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

They may aswell just eliminate the rest of the women next week to get it out of the way because none of them have a chance at getting anywhere considering I barely notice they're there.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Ivelisse(sp?) is impressing me though. IDK if she has indy experience, but her and Christina seem legit and determined. More than Ryan at least


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeremiah = Ellis from Left 4 Dead.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently Rima had a broken rib a week before her training section with Bill.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

Samee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jeremiah could pull off a Tallahassee-like (Zombieland) gimmick? The Soft Hardman type? He could kick ass in the ring and have comical moments outside of it. I think he's born to be a face.


I love that idea. He could do a lot with a soft hardman gimmick. I agree that he's a born face, but I don't want to see him be Jesse or Festus version 2.0.

I also agree that he's totally Ellis. He could kick ass in the ring while telling long-winded stories about life before the zombie outbreak.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

the big black guy eric I think his name is. He is absolutely useless. Why is he still there? How is he still there?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

bboy said:


> the big black guy eric I think his name is. He is absolutely useless. Why is he still there? How is he still there?


Well in the first few weeks Stone Cold said that he sees alot of potential in Eric, because of his size. He actually seems to know what he is doing in the ring, just he is so out of shape, you would think after 3-4 weeks he would get somewhat better. I think he will be gone soon

Reminds me of one of the original Tough Enoughs. There was a guy with great size and look (he had no experience, he was something like a car salesman I think) yet he had no personality or a mean streak in him but they still kept him around until they couldn't any longer


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I keep humming Champion

Fucking annoying intro song


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rima's got a future in this business no doubt, but i'm glad that she got eliminated. 

Luke
Martin
Jeremiah
Skidmark

final 4 imo


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Still think it's stupid expecting the women to be on the same level as the men. Most of the current divas wouldn't last 3 weeks in this competition.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Still think it's stupid expecting the women to be on the same level as the men. Most of the current divas wouldn't last 3 weeks in this competition.


Almost every diva would make it at least to the top 5. Even the Bellas and Kelly Kelly can do the basics better than most of the people on TE.

3 of the 5 TE girls were barely on Vickie Guerrero's level. Ivelisse and Christina are the only ones with any experience, and neither is better than the average FCW diva.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^ Half of it is just being in shape and having some good cardio. All the current divas have that. So they would be very successful. Thats why we see the people in good condition (Luke, Jeremiah, etc) doing better than those in poor shape (Eric, all the women)


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Just wanna say.. LOVE THE SHOW!!

Stone Cold rules! It's soo dam' cool'n funny how he treats his "candidates".


----------

